# Looking for dogs that look similar to these



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry if wrong section but see how these dogs head look similar ,, any one have info on breeders that breed dogs like this





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry idk how to edit heres the other pics tho they didnt work in first post



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What do you mean about their heads?


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> What do you mean about their heads?


The shape

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I personally see nothing that stands out about the shape of their heads or what would make them different, so I'll let some other people answer that may see something that I don't.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I see that look EVERYWHERE....the head shape looks like every other dog in the shelters around here...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Looks like pure bred shelter grade bulldog mutts to me...


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Looks like pure bred shelter grade bulldog mutts to me...


How does one have a pure bred mutt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> I personally see nothing that stands out about the shape of their heads or what would make them different, so I'll let some other people answer that may see something that I don't.


Its not blocky ,, idk how to explain it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I see that look EVERYWHERE....the head shape looks like every other dog in the shelters around here...


Really? I happen to like it but cant find it,, go figure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

jamesb said:


> How does one have a pure bred mutt
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't sneak any sarcasm past you, can I?


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Can't sneak any sarcasm past you, can I?


I thought u were serious so i thought about it and i guess every pitbull would be a pure bred mutt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nope, not serious. I was basically just reiterating what coach was saying, it's really not a hard look to locate, you'd probably find a handful at the local shelter.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are TONS that look just like that in the whole TriState area! All the shelters around me are full of them...have even gone to your local shelters to see what is there?


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

jamesb said:


> Its not blocky ,, idk how to explain it


Well, with all the poor breeding going on these days, you don't see this very much I guess!

The pictures you posted show a more correct APBT/AST head than the short muzzled, deep-stopped, basketball-skulled, frog eyed ones you see so much of today.

The heads you posted have good length muzzles, the skull is relatively flat and the planes of the muzzle and skull are parallel to each other. It is an efficient muzzle with good biting power, without excess weight and wrinkling/lipiness to carry around.

Your heads are typical, correct heads and should be found with reputable breeders that know what they are doing and why.

It DOES take some wading through the swamps to find them. I guess it's harder to find them when the frog-eyes and short muzzles are so popular.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Isn't this Pookie's Bear?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He looks similar to Bear but I don't think that's him.


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> There are TONS that look just like that in the whole TriState area! All the shelters around me are full of them...have even gone to your local shelters to see what is there?


Ive only looked online

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> Well, with all the poor breeding going on these days, you don't see this very much I guess!
> 
> The pictures you posted show a more correct APBT/AST head than the short muzzled, deep-stopped, basketball-skulled, frog eyed ones you see so much of today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur input!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Heavy Carver bred dogs carry that type of head


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

look into eli/chinamen lines if your looking for a fine dog


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Kinda looks like my mutt....who kinda looks like Pookie's mutt lol sans the super sweet gold chain that dog in the initial (first) picture is wearing (hahahaha Jesus, what's wrong with people!? Bling for your dog?)

Hit the shelters bud, they're everywhere. Also, no offense but if you are getting a dog just for the "look" of it, then possibly you should reassess why you are getting a dog in the first place....


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Stephan said:


> Kinda looks like my mutt....who kinda looks like Pookie's mutt lol sans the super sweet gold chain that dog in the initial (first) picture is wearing (hahahaha Jesus, what's wrong with people!? Bling for your dog?)
> 
> Hit the shelters bud, they're everywhere. Also, no offense but if you are getting a dog just for the "look" of it, then possibly you should reassess why you are getting a dog in the first place...


What's wrong with getting a dog that you like the 'look' of?? 
Your 'mutt' looks similar to a blue pit bull, would you have taken any dog from the shelter or did you pick it because you like blue or like pit bull type dogs?
Reassess ?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Steinlin said:


> What's wrong with getting a dog that you like the 'look' of??
> 
> Reassess what?


I think he meant that there are much more important things to consider, and looks shouldn't be a priority when choosing a dog or line.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

BCdogs said:


> I think he meant that there are much more important things to consider, and looks shouldn't be a priority when choosing a dog or line.


Thanks BCdogs, 
He wants to find a dog that has a certain look first..then everything else can be researched, such as health, temperament etc.
When I first started in the dogs, I patiently searched for 2 years to find the 'look' I was after..
I found out from that search of hundreds of dogs, yards and breeders that it came primarily in 2 specific foundation bloods. Once I found it and the people with it, I have had it ever since.
So I see nothing wrong with searching and asking for what you want, depending on your dedication, the search can be the biggest source of learning.
Respectfully
steinlin


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> I think he meant that there are much more important things to consider, and looks shouldn't be a priority when choosing a dog or line.


And bingo was his name-o!:roll:


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Stephan said:


> And bingo was his name-o!:roll:












ROFLMAO
Certain bloodlines carry certain 'looks/traits" and the good breeders of these lines also demand the other qualities we all demand in a bulldog.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> I think he meant that there are much more important things to consider, and looks shouldn't be a priority when choosing a dog or line.


I think it all kinda goes together...if it's a Pit Bull someone is after, I would think one of the qualities one would look for IS the appearance. A big, sloppy, overdone dog can certainly BE a Pit Bull, but would most likely not have the other qualities one EXPECTS when getting this particular breed AND that the breed is known for!

I'm all for discernment when acquiring one of these dogs!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

The title of this thread alone is enough for me...

The mere statement wraps up why BYB'ing originated. But to each their own.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It would be one thing if the OP wanted a specific bloodline and look that truly was characteristic of a certain bloodline or breed of dog...but he doesn't. He posted dogs that LOOK like pretty much every single dog in the shelters around me. 
For example, pure Colby dogs and many Lonzo dogs have their own unique looks often times. And many Boudreaux dogs have a certain looks to their head...Hollingsworth dogs often have larger hound like ears, etc.

ANYWAY...here are just a few faces from the shelter near me...I think most of them fit the OP's "head standards"  which were by the way not even the same shapes


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It would be one thing if the OP wanted a specific bloodline and look that truly was characteristic of a certain bloodline or breed of dog...but he doesn't. He posted dogs that LOOK like pretty much every single dog in the shelters around me.


I agree that the correct head look can be found in many shelters/"rescues".
And, that the look isn't specific to one bloodline for sure.

I get the impression he really doesn't know where to start; with the Internet popularity and overwhelming presence in the public eye of so many dogs that DON'T have this head type, I can see where wading through the crap can be daunting to someone that is new to it.

In regards to anyone getting a shelter dog -- it's a great thing to do. But please, think right now about what you want to be able to do and say about your dog. Having a papered/pedigreed dog DOES have it's advantages -- many of which people realize they want AFTER they get a dog that is NOT papered...really think about what you get when you get a rescue and what you get when you get a papered/pedigreed dog.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Totally agree! ^^^^^


----------

